# Looking To Buy A CNC Router, Opinions On These Brands--?



## copcarcollector

I am fixated on buying a CNC router! I do not have any plans for what I want to build, I just think it would be fun to use. I am constraining my search mostly by budget.

So far I have looked at the Shark from New Wave / Rockler, the Stinger I from CamMaster, and the IQ from Laguna. Of these I am leaning towards the Laguna. (When I say 'looked at', I mean online, not in person!)

The Laguna looks solidly built, has a water cooled spindle, and comes with the spindle motor itself, where the other brands require you to add your own router (no big deal really). The Shark seems to have some issues with table flatness, and also the way the jack screw attaches to the motor, the Laguna looks much more robust at that connection point. These are all about 2×3 foot workspace, I don't think I have the room or budget for anything larger.

So, anyone out there own a machine from any of these brands, or other brands in the $7K region? Anything good, bad, or other to share…?

I have zero experience with a CNC router, and would need to learn the drawing software as well. Not interested in a DIY set up. Like I said, I just thought it would be fun! That's a good enough reason to buy, right..?!

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## dannelson

Camaster hands down. Look on the cam heads forum sometimes you see great deals on used machines but they dont stay there long. id advise to take a look-at Vetric products for the CAD software you can download for free to try it . Dan Nelson


----------



## copcarcollector

Thanks for the reply. Any particular reason you would choose the Camaster over another brand?

I have checked their forum and it is quite extensive and lots of recent posts, vs the Laguna which is a ghost town!


----------



## dannelson

Looks like you answered your own question SUPPORT after the sale. And a rock solid machine that preforms everyday.these are not toys. Someone said buy your second cnc first. I couldnt agree more. Please seemypost here on the cnc pages camaster finally here. Dan Nelson


----------



## Ger21

The Shark is nothing but a toy. Nowhere near the same class as the other two.
When you look closer, the Laguna has two issues when compared to Camaster.
1) The Laguna uses round linear shafts. Camaster uses HiWin profile guides. The Hiwins are a large improverment in rigidity and load capacity vs round shafts.
2) Laguna uses a proprietary hendheld controller. Not nearly as flexible or user friendly as WinCNC running on a PC, which Camaster uses.

Also note that the spindle on the Laguna and VFD to control it can be purchased for around $400 on Ebay.


----------



## Gshepherd

Camaster hands down, Better built, Better Customer service. I myself looked at a lot of diffrent brands but one look at CaMaster and the reviews sold me.


----------



## JAAune

In your position I'd be getting the Camaster based upon reviews and feedback I've seen.


----------



## Finn

I do not have a CNC tool but a friend of mine that sells tools warned me that, typically, a routed image will take about seven hours to complete. None of my three routers would run for seven hours without damage. So "ANY" router is not a good option.


----------



## fge

I really cannot offer any intellect on your question so I wont even advise. But I do want to encourage u as our cnc has been a fun upgrade for our shop. I will be cutting a job with it tomorrow. I am sure u would not regret a camaster and I am sure like us you would have a ton of fun with your new cnc.


----------



## RockyTopScott

What Gshepherd said.


----------



## dannelson

Anyone thinking of buying a cnc should check out camasters forum post (FAQ) buying a cnc do your homework by gary campbell a no bull read


----------



## copcarcollector

I do not have a CNC tool but a friend of mine that sells tools warned me that, typically, a routed image will take about seven hours to complete. None of my three routers would run for seven hours without damage. So "ANY" router is not a good option.

Thanks for the replies so far. For me the Shark is now out of the running, and the Camasters look better and better. But to the router longevity question, for those who have a Camaster, how do you find the drop in router fairs over time? That's one reason I like the Laguna machine better, the spindle vs drop in router.


----------



## Ger21

I've run my PC 690 on my CNC for up to 12 hours at a time. With a router, you can change brushes and bearings when they wear out, for very little money.
I control my 690 with a SuperPID speed control, which allows me to run it as slow as 5000 rpm. I typically run it between 10,000-13,000 rpm, which in my opinion greatly extends the life of the router. At these speeds, it can run for hours and barely get warm.
While it's expensive, the SuperPID gives full CNC control of the router, and gives much more power at lower rpm than your typical $40 router speed control.

However, as I mentioned earlier, for $400, you can get a spindle like the Laguna uses from Ebay. These spindles are used by thousands of DIY CNC machine builders.


----------



## dannelson

copcarcollect For what your looking at as far as size camaster offers a stinger I. you can add a 1.34 hp hsd spindle from the factory.On my stinger III I have 2 2.25 portercable routers as well as a main spindle. routers and brushes are cheap.part of doing business. You have to be smart as to what you ask them to do. Im not going to chuck up a 1/2 bit and try to hog out 3/4 plywood in one pass like I can do with my main spindle. Shelf pins, finish 3d passes, vcarvings,ect for the routers. Not any different than by doing it by hand, you know when you push them too hard


----------



## dannelson

delete,fat fingers on this one


----------



## frazil

I have had a Stinger I from CAMaster for about 18 months. The stinger is configured so that the router can operate over the right hand edge of the table. I built a bracket that allows me to clamp a board vertically and then engrave on the edge of the board. It would also work well for Ger21's dovetails. The PC892 that comes with the Stinger has variable speed and has performed well for me.


----------



## ssnvet

forum won't show my entire post…. I'll try again.


----------



## ssnvet

:^(

I'll put it up in a new thread.


----------



## Options

Does CAMaster offer a liquid cooled spindle on any of their lower cost machines?


----------



## oldnovice

Very happy with my *Shopbot Buddy* Alpha with a 2.2 hp spindle, even though it was not in your list.


----------



## BandsawJeff

I myself own A DWC 2440 and love it! Customer support is more than excellent and they are made right in indiana. They do have a 3hp water cooled spindle upgrade but I'm using the 2hp hitachi router that was included.
They might be worth a look!
https://www.digitalwoodcarver.com/cnc-units/4axis


----------



## oldnovice

I have another suggestion, watch some of the YouTube videos, there is a great variety of CNC machines and some of the users also reveal issues with their specific unit!


----------



## gkas

Take a look at the Axiom AR 8 Pro+.

2×4 table, 6" of Z, 2.2KW water cooled spindle, 200 IPM Rapid Feed, 3 axis Ball Screw with precision linear guides, and lots more.

Ships 99% Assembled. Install Z motor, assemble base, load tool box onto base, and load CNC onto table. My son and I used an automotive A Frame to install the table. Raise the table on straps, then wheel the frame under it.

I've been very happy with it. I do lots of long 3D carves and it doesn't even get warm. I've had mine for 6+ months now, and I wouldn't trade it (except maybe for the Axiom Elite). I even drove to their warehouse in Ohio before I purchased. I also took their class for VCarve. Well worth it. I got lots of hands on time and all my questions answered. Their help line is great. I've only had to call with a few minor questions. Check it out…. It's worth it.

It uses a pendant, which concerned me when I originally looked at it. The pendant is so feature-rich I really like it. I haven't found anything I can't do with it that I could with WinCNC or Mach3.


----------



## ArtMann

> I haven t found anything I can t do with it that I could with WinCNC or Mach3.
> 
> - gkas


I would like to see you demonstrate the equivalent of the preview feature on a WinCNC machine.


----------

